# UPC Transfer/Cancellation



## pele10 (5 Apr 2011)

Received a call from UPC Credit Department today saying my NTL account was overdue. I dont have NTL in my apartment so I was very suprised, it turns out its an account for an apartment I left two years ago.

When I moved out of that apartment two years ago I rang UPC who told me to send a letter stating I wanted to transfer the account. I did this and heard nothing more on it until today.

Today after the UPC call I contacted the tenant who replaced me and he said the account has been in my name for last two years but they kept paying the bills so I would have heard nothing. He moved out two months ago and the landlady was made aware that the UPC bill needed to be changed. Rang her and she said the new tenants in the house transferred the account to their own names when they moved in 
When I rang NTL they said there is 200 quid owed on the account in my name and could not confirm if there was another account for that apartment. What i suspect has happen is that the new tenants setup a new account and my account has kept going  in parellel which is a sneaky to say the least if true.

Seems like an obvious question that I probably know the answer to, can UPC come after me for the 200 quid?


----------



## BazFitz (5 Apr 2011)

Do you still have a copy of the letter?

If you don't, just generate one.

UPC don't seem to have retained records from the NTL days.  Our account is in my wife's name (for ID purposes) with me authorised to correspond with UPC.  I recently called them and they refused to speak with me on the basis that they no longer had an authorisation letter on file "as it related to the NTL days".

Face them down, call them, send them a copy of the letter.  Just don't be fooled into paying the €200.  They are a very difficult company to deal with.


----------



## pele10 (5 Apr 2011)

BazFitz said:


> Do you still have a copy of the letter?
> 
> If you don't, just generate one.
> 
> ...


thanks for response, will try that as I have the orginal letter on my pc


----------



## Jazzy (17 May 2011)

How did you get on Pele?

i've just encountered a similar problem.  A house that I own since 2002 but have not lived in since 2005.  It appears NTL / UPC was connected there again in 2006 and that bills are now outstanding.  UPC have rang me this afternoon to state that I sent in a letter last year requesting disconnection and they are forwarding me a copy of this letter for my information.  Can't wait to see it, especially since I was resident outside the state for over a year at this time.  

Did you manage to resolve your problem with them.  I find talking to a wall easier than dealing with them!!!!


----------

